# T5 HO light bulbs



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello all, I'm planning on starting a 65g tank and was just wondering which bulbs u would recommend. I was thinking between the ATI, the korallen-zucht or the gueissmann. Any advice would be greatly appeciated even if u have other choices i should consider. Thanks...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Moved your post to a new thread.

As far as tubes go, I think a lot of people are pretty happy with all the KZ bulbs - I've only tried the Fiji Purple, and I like the reds and pinks it brings out. A friend was using all KZ bulbs and liked them too.

I'm currently using this combo:

from the FRONT of FIXTURE:

ATI Blue plus
ATI Aquablue special
ATI Blue plus
KZ Fiji Purple
Sfiligoi Actinic
ATI Blue plus
ATI Aquablue special
ATI Blue plus

It also depends on the number of bulbs in your fixture too, as well as the order they turn on (ie, my fixture bulbs 3, 4, 5 and 6 turn on first, then an hour later 1, 2, 7 and 8 turn on). Also, it will depend on the colour you want in the end. If you want a crisp white (10 - 12K), then the colour combo above works well. If you want something bluer (14 - 20K) then sub out the Aquable specials for Blue+ bulbs.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I am an ATI man myself.

My Combo is as follows:

ATI Blue Plus
ATI Aquablue Special
ATI Blue Plus
ATI Blue Plus
ATI Aquablue Special
ATI Blue Plus


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> I am an ATI man myself.
> 
> My Combo is as follows:
> 
> ...


I had this combo before and with Fiji Purple is much better (for me and many on Reef central)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

@dimples76: you haven't mentioned how many bulbs are you're planning on running !!!

*Now a topic hijacker*(so I don't have to open another topic on the same subject).....what bulbs do you guys think would work best with a 4x24W on a 30 gal w/ 2 ocellaris, some corals(mushes, torch, frogspawn, hammer...), a cleaner shrimp and a cleaning crew(BLH, RLH, some snails...) ?!?!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sig said:


> I had this combo before and with Fiji Purple is much better (for me and many on Reef central)


Thanks for the tip, I tried the ATI Purple Plus there and wasn't really happy with it though.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I wasent a fan of the ATI purple plus either.

I had 
ATI blue plus
ATI Blue plus
Gueissmann 10K
KZ fiji pink
ATI blue plus
ATI blue plus

The light looks really nice.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am talking about KZ Fiji Purple

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

I was planning on running a 6 bulb unit. Thanks for all the great advice guys. Can't wait to get this up and running. i've been following all of u for a while now and if i have learned anything, it is, TAKE UR TIME. Planning for months now on the type of equipment to use( pumps, protein skimmers, lighting, etc.)


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Dont forget to READ everything.
Try to stick to the newer books and articals, Lots have change in the last 10 years.


----------

